# Will a B14 H4 headlight convert. melt the stock wire harness?



## JimWolfSr20 (Oct 13, 2005)

this kid tells me that the h4's can melt the stock harness of my 200 if I splice them bad boys in there... but theyre just so much better looking than stock 9004's... feedback please


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

JimWolfSr20 said:


> this kid tells me that the h4's can melt the stock harness of my 200 if I splice them bad boys in there... but theyre just so much better looking than stock 9004's... feedback please


Im not an expert but I think H4 is just the connector style of the bulb. As long as the bulb is stock wattage your harness will be Fine. I think stock on the 200sx is 55/65.


----------



## sr20jet (Feb 5, 2003)

As long as you're running h4 55/60 bulbs. Anything over that wattage is risking the harness. I'm running jdm headlamps with h4's on my b14 and the harness is spliced with butt connectors with the existing wires, just matchup same color wires.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

The Crystal Clear headlights use H4 bulbs, you'll be fine.


----------



## esco2k2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> The Crystal Clear headlights use H4 bulbs, you'll be fine.


 What he said


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

your problem is going to be finding a way to get the H4 bulb to sit in the OEM housing.

The bulbs are a differnt shape and your light housing isn't made to hold an H4 bulb.

If your serious about wanting to do it, get the crystal clears at www.liuspeedprotuning.com and they come with the wiring harnesses for H4 bulbs, you just have to splice them in.

4 wires, ground, low beam, high beam.

Use a volt meter to test which is low and high beam (high puts out more volts)


----------



## esco2k2 (Aug 7, 2003)

I had the Crystals from Nis-Knacks and it came with the harnesses, but the wires were different gauges and I couldn't get a stready strong current to go into the headlights. I just went to Kragen's and bought a universal 4 wire to three prong connector that were the same gauge, spliced them in and everything was fine and dandy


----------



## JimWolfSr20 (Oct 13, 2005)

*yeah*

i did buy the crystals and the lucino grill at liuspeed. There not at my shop yet though...


----------



## JimWolfSr20 (Oct 13, 2005)

JimWolfSr20 said:


> i did buy the crystals and the lucino grill at liuspeed. There not at my shop yet though...


my question was when i DO splice the h4 wire harness into my oem 9004 harness will it melt like grilled cheese.


----------



## esco2k2 (Aug 7, 2003)

As far I know, when I did mine, no it didn't melt


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

the type of harness isn't what you need to worry about. It is the wattage of the bulb.

If you get a bulb that is like 80/100 watts, yes you will fry your harness.

Stick with stock wattage and you'll be fine (55/60)

I reccomend silverstars, they are $20 each, but they are so lovly.


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

Not to jack this thread, but on a side note: Are h4's brighter than 9004, all things being equal? I thought I read that somewhere, but it wouldn't make sense if the connector is the only difference. I wouldn't believe it at all, except that it seems like whenever an upgrade light housing comes out, they want h4s to go in it.


----------

